# Разное > Коллекционирование >  "Russian test pilot"

## Sizif

На последнем МАКСе видел на груди одного из участников(а может быть - одного из посетителей - вид был очень уж "неспортивный)любопытный значок ( по виду -  довольно солидный): на тёмном фоне - изображение истребителя МиГ-29(или Су-27 - не очень понятно), слева - маленькое изображениё гос. флага РФ, и надпись по-английски - "Russian test pilots" ("Русские лётчики-испытатели" -?).Размер где-то 5х2 см.
      Это действительно какой-то "официальный" значок для наших лётчиков-испытателей или чья-то "самодеятельность"? 
      И ещё вопрос для фалеристов: выпускался ли когда-нибудь хоть в каком-нибудь виде значок с изображением бомбардировщика Ту-95? 
      Ни в одной из "туполевских" серий он мне нигде и никогда ни разу не попадался...

----------


## Антон

А есть фотки этого значка?

----------


## Котков Андрей

RTP - это группа созданная Квочуром, летала на Су-27\30 окрашенных в цвета флага РФ, ныне все машины перекрашены в серо-синие цвета ЛИИ.

----------


## Холостяк

> На последнем МАКСе видел на груди одного из участников(а может быть - одного из посетителей - вид был очень уж "неспортивный)любопытный значок ( по виду - довольно солидный): на тёмном фоне - изображение истребителя МиГ-29(или Су-27 - не очень понятно), слева - маленькое изображениё гос. флага РФ, и надпись по-английски - "Russian test pilots" ("Русские лётчики-испытатели" -?).Размер где-то 5х2 см.
> Это действительно какой-то "официальный" значок для наших лётчиков-испытателей или чья-то "самодеятельность"? ...


Речь идет об этом???









> И ещё вопрос для фалеристов: выпускался ли когда-нибудь хоть в каком-нибудь виде значок с изображением бомбардировщика Ту-95? 
> Ни в одной из "туполевских" серий он мне нигде и никогда ни разу не попадался...


В галерею иногда заходите????
http://forums.airforce.ru/gallery/di...653&fullsize=1

----------


## Sizif

Большущее спасибо, "Холостяк"!
Это именно тот значок.Спасибо и за Ту-95, хотя загадка и осталась - почему, всё же, его изображения нет ни в одной из "туполевских" серий - ведь тот значок, изображение которого Вы поместили, всё-таки явно "заказной"...
                                      С уважением, Sizif

----------


## Sibiryak

> На последнем МАКСе видел на груди одного из участников(а может быть - одного из посетителей - вид был очень уж "неспортивный)любопытный значок ( по виду -  довольно солидный): на тёмном фоне - изображение истребителя МиГ-29(или Су-27 - не очень понятно), слева - маленькое изображениё гос. флага РФ, и надпись по-английски - "Russian test pilots" ("Русские лётчики-испытатели" -?).Размер где-то 5х2 см.
>       Это действительно какой-то "официальный" значок для наших лётчиков-испытателей или чья-то "самодеятельность"? 
> ...



Не этот ли?...

----------


## Sizif

Да, именно он!

----------

